# Armenian: Nor darin ambayman seghanin vran gounenank



## edumdq82

Hello everybody!
I want to know if its message is written in armenian, I suppose it is. And I need to know what it means, the translation or unless if it is a positive or a negative message. Sorry for my Ënglish!!! This is the message:

*"Nor darin ambayman seghanin vran gounenank"*

Thank you so much!!! Eduardo


----------



## Ruzanna

Hola

Yes, it is Armenian!

Dice:_ at the New Year we will certainly have on the table ..._
This is what it says. It doesn't say particularly what they will have.
I hope it will be clear for you.


----------



## edumdq82

Thank you Ruzanna!!!
This is a comment for a photo that I publish in a business Facebook page of an argentinian bakery located in Spain. The bakery has a lot of international customers, it is an excellent example.
Thank you again. Eduardo.


----------



## Ruzanna

Ah, I see.) You're welcome. ¡De nada!


----------



## sergio11

In a loose translation, he is wishing that you celebrate the New Year together, that is, drink the champagne, cognac and other alcoholic drinks together after a festive New Year's Eve dinner.  He is not saying all of that, but is implying it. Feasting and drinking is what Armenians imply when they mention the "table" in this context.


----------

